# What would you do in this situation - (newspaper article)



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Ladies/Gents, I need your advice.

A journalist wants to make me a case study for an article she's writing on thyroidism and infertility. I was put in touch with her via Thyroid UK which is a charity I contacted when I wasn't getting any help from the NHS with my thyroid issue. It will be a positive piece and I'll be the "it happened to me with a positive outcome" person.

The only thing is:

1. She wants to use my real name and photo

2. I won't get paid for it

3. I know found out that it's for the Daily Mail who I can't stand as they generally IVF bash.

I've stalled her saying that I'll have to think it over the weekend and ask MrB. MrB said I shouldn't have our name/photo in the paper as 1. we haven't told people we're pregnant yet and 2. his ex would have a field day.

WWYD in this situation?

I feel happier if she'd use my story but with a pseudonim (sp) but I'm not sure that's an option.

*Oh and FF Mods* - I hope you don't mind but I pointed her in this direction as I know you get lots of media requests and know how to handle it properly.

Bellini


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, 

Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy 

Regarding your question I wouldn't do anything I wasn't comfortable with. Ultimately it's you decision and you shouldn't feel pressured into doing anything you may later regret.

I would speak to the journalist and tell her that you would prefer it to be anonymous without photo's etc and see what she say's. If she can guarantee you that (in writting) and you feel comfortable with the tone of the piece, then that's fine, if not then just let her know that you don't want to go ahead.

Hugs
Beth
XxX


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks... you know I think we've decided not to do it.

I know that it would be good for the profile of IF and thyroid but I can't bear to have anything to do with the Daily Mail.

Congrats on your triplets - WOW you are going to be one busy mamma. xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree surely they can see that infertility is a very delicate matter, and you are still in the early stages of pregnancy and haven't told everyone.  Why can she not use a pseudonym or a case study- you are not saying that you won't help them or refuse to share your story and help others in your situation. I would also ask to see it before it went to press, and she can't compromise and I didn't feel comfortable then I wouldn't do it.
Good Luck


----------

